# AC/DC!



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How many yearn to attend the AC/DC concert on January 17th?

Papapete and I went back in 2001, and I would say other than seeing Dave Matthews Band in the cities, it was the best concert I have ever been to. Those guys are older, but they can still rock!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Sorry but their voices are gone just like many others who have reached the age he has. I will go if I win tickets but will not buy any. I would rather retain the memory of seeing them live in my youth than be reminded that my youth has faded just like their singing ablity!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thats the beauty of a live show. It's never going to be CD quality (mixed production). I will say this however. When I was at their concert in Fargo I thought it sounded more like their album than other bands I have seen. No it wasn't perfect but I think they do justice to their music.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I do!! Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap.. yayyyyy!!!! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Went back in 01' as well, I'll be attending.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Awesome that is is on a Saturday night!!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I saw it also and it was a great show.... I think Im gonna hit the buckcherry/avenged sevenfold concert in nov this time.....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I saw it also and it was a great show.... I think Im gonna hit the buckcherry/avenged sevenfold concert in nov this time.....


I want to go!!!! Crazy ***** f's so good!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

rumor is that when ac/dc played down here in sioux falls at the arena; the cannons cracked the foundation and they are banned....now thats rockstar!


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG!! I want to go SO bad!!! If anybody has tickets they want to sell anywhere in Washington, Idaho, or Oregon, let me know. All the shows that are close to me are sold out.


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

I was in the 2nd row in '01. Just plain awesome. My ears are still ringing! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

deked said:


> I was in the 2nd row in '01. Just plain awesome. My ears are still ringing! :beer:


  I wear Sonic Ear Valves when I go to concerts just like when I go to the rifle range.

Wow Fallguy I got suckered into looking into this post. I normally don't bother with concert type stuff, I thought it was a post about Rosy, or Ellen Degenerate. :rollin:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I thought it was a post about Rosy, or Ellen Degenerate. :rollin:


 :lol: :lol: :rollin: :rollin: :lol: :lol:


----------

